# Made a Scraping Plane



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I've wanted a scraping plane for awhile but just never got around to buying one. I figured a wood scraping plane would be perfect and I've a order for several Hock wood plane irons but no joy yet. While doing shop maintenance yesterday I ran across a stash of old "Record" irons and I had a piece of 12/4 red oak cutoff available….So might as well make the plane and when the Hock irons arrive I can switch irons.

I also found a very nice Japanese iron with the old Record irons. I made a plane body for the Japanese iron as well as the scraping plane but I messed up the geometry of the pin placement on the Japanese plane, oh well maybe next time.

Here is the scraping plane, the Record iron is really long but the plane works great. The iron is set at 95 degrees, bevel down with a slight camber and very small hook.

I just looked at the Veritas scraper….$169.00 USD and I expect it is worth it but mine works very well and if I replace the Record iron with a Hock iron I will have maybe $60.00 USD in it. If I don't replace the iron less than 10 bucks.


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

Really nice! One of those "I'll make one someday" projects for me.


----------

